# My small collection



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Here is my small collection. Some of it was gifted/bombed by HarryCulo and MadeinDade, some of it came from a unknown benefactor and I just picked up the SR yesterday.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

can I come over (and from the tastey drinks maybe stay the night) Ill bring the good smokes with me..


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

No liquor store in my neck of the woods has ever heard of Diplomatico rum. Be sure to let us know what you think of it.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

tiptone said:


> No liquor store in my neck of the woods has ever heard of Diplomatico rum. Be sure to let us know what you think of it.


It is one of the 3 best sipping rums I have tried. It is a tad bit sweeter than Santa Teresa (another one of the 3) and not as balanced as the Centenario (the other one of the 3). I believe that the Dip has an almost molasses undertone while the other 2 have more of a cane syrup undertone. All 3 are great neat, with just one ice cube, or with just a lemon or lime twist. HIGHLY RECOMMEND.

scottie

btw, from what I can tell, there are 3 or 4 premium rums that are only available in Florida at this time with the Centenario, Dip and Pampero all on that list. They are not produced in huge quantities so they may never get to your state. I say, befriend one of our floridian brothers and you may see what it tastes like.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice small collection.

Pull up a chair a good cigar and a nice glass of .....

It all looks good. Especially the Crown Royal.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice Collection, Makes me thirsty! :al


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> ....
> 
> It all looks good. Especially the Crown Royal.


I will be reviewing the Crown SR against the regular Crown sometime this week.

scottie


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice collection! The slippery slope of premium rums is one I have not started down... yet.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice little collection, I really like the look of the dip bottle.


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

nice collection! :ss


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

volfan said:


> It is one of the 3 best sipping rums I have tried. It is a tad bit sweeter than Santa Teresa (another one of the 3) and not as balanced as the Centenario (the other one of the 3). I believe that the Dip has an almost molasses undertone while the other 2 have more of a cane syrup undertone. All 3 are great neat, with just one ice cube, or with just a lemon or lime twist. HIGHLY RECOMMEND.
> 
> scottie
> 
> btw, from what I can tell, there are 3 or 4 premium rums that are only available in Florida at this time with the Centenario, Dip and Pampero all on that list. They are not produced in huge quantities so they may never get to your state. I say, befriend one of our floridian brothers and you may see what it tastes like.


The Specs near my house carries the Zacapa Centenario, I'll be sure to pick up a bottle next time I'm in there. Anybody in Florida looking to adopt? 



volfan said:


> I will be reviewing the Crown SR against the regular Crown sometime this week.


Going to carry out a Crown, Crown SR, Crown XR tasting this weekend at the house. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the Crown/Crown SR comparison.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

tiptone said:


> The Specs near my house carries the Zacapa Centenario, I'll be sure to pick up a bottle next time I'm in there. Anybody in Florida looking to adopt?


Okay, the Zacapa Centenario and the Centenario XX Fundacion that I have are 2 different animals, I believe. I have not had the Zacapa but it is 23 years old and the Fundacion is a Costa Rican rum that is 20 years old. Somebody smarter than me will have to chime in and let you know for sure but I am pretty sure that it is 2 different rums.

scpttoe


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

volfan said:


> Okay, the Zacapa Centenario and the Centenario XX Fundacion that I have are 2 different animals, I believe. I have not had the Zacapa but it is 23 years old and the Fundacion is a Costa Rican rum that is 20 years old. Somebody smarter than me will have to chime in and let you know for sure but I am pretty sure that it is 2 different rums.
> 
> scpttoe


Just took another look at your pic and I think you're right. The bottle I'm remembering was more like whicker (sp?) around bottle and not the leather in your pic.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

tiptone said:


> Just took another look at your pic and I think you're right. The bottle I'm remembering was more like whicker (sp?) around bottle and not the leather in your pic.


You're right. But get it and you'll see what the rave is all about.

The way we rate these here (The So.Fla Crew) is

1) *Centenario XX*

2) *Zacapa 23*

3) *Diplomatico* and *Zaya* (new guy in town)

Just my :2


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

volfan said:


> Okay, the Zacapa Centenario and the Centenario XX Fundacion that I have are 2 different animals, I believe. I have not had the Zacapa but it is 23 years old and the Fundacion is a Costa Rican rum that is 20 years old. Somebody smarter than me will have to chime in and let you know for sure but I am pretty sure that it is 2 different rums.
> 
> scpttoe


You're right Scottie. My b&m that has the Santa Teresa also has the Zacappa 23 year old, but I haven't picked any up yet.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very nice Scottie! Love the Crown Royal, have not had the others but they look yummy!

Great picture too!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Great selections there Scottie. Love the crown! Haven't had the others but I've heard great things about em from a few gorillas.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> You're right. But get it and you'll see what the rave is all about.
> 
> The way we rate these here (The So.Fla Crew) is
> 
> ...


Cool, it looks like I can pick up the Zacapa 23 locally. No need to find someone from Florida to adopt me.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

volfan said:


> It is one of the 3 best sipping rums I have tried. It is a tad bit sweeter than Santa Teresa (another one of the 3) and not as balanced as the Centenario (the other one of the 3). I believe that the Dip has an almost molasses undertone while the other 2 have more of a cane syrup undertone. All 3 are great neat, with just one ice cube, or with just a lemon or lime twist. HIGHLY RECOMMEND.
> 
> scottie
> 
> btw, from what I can tell, there are 3 or 4 premium rums that are only available in Florida at this time with the *Centenario*, Dip and Pampero all on that list. They are not produced in huge quantities so they may never get to your state. I say, befriend one of our floridian brothers and you may see what it tastes like.


 Did Carlos recommend this one?


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

No, but HarryCulo and Made in Dade bombed me with it and it is WONDERFUL.

scottie


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Your a drinker eh Scottie?


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Your a drinker eh Scottie?


Not so much Dave. Once a week, sometimes twice a week and only a drink or two which is why those rums (I have had each for well over a month and some much longer) only have a little bit gone.

scottie


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks Good Enjoy ..


----------

